# To Solar Or Not To Solar??



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

I am not very mechanically inclined and we go to a lot of national parks where there isn't electrical hook ups. I have been toying with the idea of solar panels. What is the though out there and how easy is it to add to my roof? I have a 25rs-s.

4beeps


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Solar installation is not super difficult if mechanically inclined.... It is more involved than adding just solar panels to the roof. Click the link for a little internet article about an installation on a 5er:

Solar Power Installation

Map Guy


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I did some brief research a few months ago. It looked like to make it worthwhile (enough wattage and proper controls) you'd end up spending into the thousands. A small quiet generator seems to make way more sense to me.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We too go to mainly Nat'l Parks. We (I) opted for the 2 6-v battery set up when we ordered our unit. We are seldom out for more than 4-5 days (right now) and that seems to be the limits of just about everything, batt, holding tanks, patience...
david


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree the two 6v batteries will do a great job for 4-5 day trips.

We have a small solar panel that takes me about 2 minutes to hook up once I start. I have wired in a quick connect, so all I have to do is slide them together and rest the panel on top of the Outback. Seems to do a nice job of helping the batteries on long (7-10) day trips.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Enough solar to keep the batteries charged is not cheaper then a generator. I spent as much as a good 2000 watt generator for my 128 watt solar system. I decided to go solar because I camp in places that limit generator use to a couple of hours in the morning and a couple of hours in the evening. I also do not like the sound of a generator let alone one in my camp.

I also chose not to install the panels on the roof. I made some folding stands that let me put the panels in the best location to maximize sun exposure. It takes me a couple of minutes to set up and then I have clean quite power for as long as I'm staying. On a good sunny day I can generate 70+ amp hours which is more then enough for my families usage.

If your interested in my setup I described it in another post. You should be able to search and find it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have looked into solar panels for the Outback and my home it is just to expensive. It is to bad that the big oil company have bought up all the solar panel manufactures.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I really like my solar panels. You cannot run your A/C or your mirowave with them unless you invest $$$$$. I bought 2 panels and a charge controller. I wired my trailer with quick connects (one at the front and on at the rear) the panels have about 15' of wire which allows me to move them around depending on the site I am camping on. I normally put one panel on the slide slide and the other on the rear slide. So far I have managed 10 days of dry camping with them. I also have 2, 12v 24 series batteries. The panels manage to keep the batteries to the 3/4 to full mark depending on my usage. The water pump and furnance use the most. The lights I have converted to 7watt blubs.

My Opinion - Solar vs generator

Generator is a better bang for your buck when it comes to power produced
Learning about solar is kinda like a hobby for me
Solar is quiet and can be used anywhere
Solar fits in more to the style of camping we prefer dry vs full hook-up
I store my panels behind the sofa (not messy)

Most of all have fun

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too like the idea of solar. Have done a bit of research on them, but have not made a definite decision. We dry camp when we will not need AC. Microwave becomes a bread bx when dry camping.

Does that count as a mod?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is a link for a supplier that will give you some idea of the costs involved for solar. It is hard to answer the solar vs. generator question without analysing your long term needs. Prime usage of solar is for long term boondocking without a need for reliance on the electrical grid for battery charging on a periodic basis. If your dry camping only 3-7 days at a time 3-10 times yearly the cost of a capable solar charge system is difficult to justify based only on bang for buck.

No matter what you decide solar or generator (if an option) you will need to upgrade your battery system from the OEM Outback to increase the Amp Hours of storage capacity to cover your normal energy load calculations without deeply discharging your batteries. For good to excellent long term battery life you need to limit the amount of events(times) that discharge your batteries beyond about 50%. I know someone will differ in opinion here on discharge levels that maintain battery life....just do the research on a macro basis!

Solar Supplier Link

Map Guy


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Thor where did you get you kit from?

I am already going to the 2 battery system. I just don't want to run out of power when dry camping. I know generators are suppose to be cheaper but in the natl parks they really limit you and I don't want to disturb others.

Since I am new to this TT thing any other suggestions for elctrical power or conservation?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

4beeps

Our local Canadian Tire Store had panels on sale 50% off. I bought 2 and a charge controller. I also bought a panel on ebay.

I suggest you find a local supplier and ask a ton of questions. They will give you everything you need to know. Next shop on-line for the best price. Lucky for me the best price was local and the the other was shipped to my door step.

I also bought a small panel 5w ($20) to charge up my LED patio lights for my trailer. Dry camping with patio lights







They work well and take about 6hrs to fully charge. They give off enough light so I do not have to turn any TT lights on. I bought the led/battery powered patio lights at Costco.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thor, you have two panels, but how many watts?

How do you choose a good system vs a lousy one?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lady Di

I have about 50watts in total

Good vs Bad, I really do not know. My panels seem durable because they are enclosed in an Al frame and all the connections are automotive grade. I have dropped the panels several times and there is not even a scratch. I do not think alot can go wrong with solar panels. The charge controller has leds to indicate charge status. I do find this useful because I know that the batteries are being charged.

The nice thing about solar panels is that you can keep adding to them if you wish. I started with a single panel and charge controller that could handle mutliple panels. This way I did not have to upgrade my controller the more panels I added. I think my controller is good for 7-10amps. More than enough. You need alot of panels to produce 10amps.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is the only pic I found in the gallery.

It is a pic of the automotive connector I used for the panels. I have 2 of these connectors (front and rear of the TT)

I will post more of the set-up and wiring when the weather warms up a bit.










Thor


----------

